

HTML5 or Flash Video Players? - devstand
http://devstand.com/design/flash-vs-html5-video-players/
The video sharing industry is growing rapidly so I guess you already thought about creating your new website on this area. One big question though...what kind of video player will you use?<p>A Flash one or a HTML5 one? While Flash is fancy and elegant, it cannot compete with HTML5 which offers a light-weight interface which brings performance, speed and it works perfect with any kind of modern device.<p>Check out more and let us know which one fits your needs...
======
ddorian43
just a "list" with affiliates links people and no real information

